

Genome Compiler (talk at Solve for x) - bugsbunnyak
http://genomecompiler.com/

======
corwinbad
We might not know enough, but there's much we CAN do even with today's limited
knowledge. I see this field moving so fast that in relative few years we could
do almost anything in living things.

Omri (CEO Genome Compiler)

------
radarsat1
Needs simulation stages for testing and debugging :) I can just imagine the
abominations created by an off-by-one error or the Lovecraftian horrors made
possible through a SQL injection vulnerability.

------
Protostome
Although it looks cool, it seems to me that our current theoretical background
in biology makes this 'genome compiler' irrelevant. We simply don't know
enough.

